

Amazon outage as much choice as accident - hn12
http://www.real-user-monitoring.com/little-mystery-in-amazons-outage/

======
dredmorbius
Nothing much new here. And site design sucks on contrast -- why grey text?

~~~
hn12
I'm not responsible for the visuals.

There is indeed nothing new; it's surprised me, though, to learn from recent
conversations how few people understand Amazon's drive to compete on price,
and what a tiny incident this really was. I felt obliged to document the basic
background.

